# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Some pictures of my planted aquarium.



## Jeremy S (Apr 9, 2006)

Here are some pictures of my 75-gallon planted aquarium. Do you have any suggestions for a plant that I could use to replace one of the Amazon swords on the left side? Thanks.


----------



## Jeremy S (Apr 9, 2006)

Here are some pictures of my 75-gallon planted aquarium. Do you have any suggestions for a plant that I could use to replace one of the Amazon swords on the left side? Thanks.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

The link requires a membership.


----------



## Jeremy S (Apr 9, 2006)

Try typing in George_J in the Visit Album box on the left hand side of the main picture trail webpage.


----------



## Ron Nelson (Apr 2, 2003)

It works with this link. Nice tank it kind of feels to me like the swords are taking over in the pictures though. Where are you in Colorado?

Ron


----------



## Jeremy S (Apr 9, 2006)

The swords are taking over the whole tank. Right now I have about 10 baby swords that have come off the big ones. I live in the Colorado Springs area.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

How about some stargrass?

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## Jeremy S (Apr 9, 2006)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by kherman:
> How about some stargrass?


I am thinking of taking out both of the Amazon swords and putting a Red Tiger Lotus with some other plants like stargrass in that corner instead. Are Lotuses hard to keep? Do they have any special requirements? Thanks.


----------



## Ron Nelson (Apr 2, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Jeremy S:
> I am thinking of taking out both of the Amazon swords and putting a Red Tiger Lotus with some other plants like stargrass in that corner instead. Are Lotuses hard to keep? Do they have any special requirements? Thanks.


Jeremy red lotus needs a fair amount of light and co2 from what I have read on them. I have one in my 75 with 3.6 watts per gallon and it's constantly putting off baby plants. I don't know if you have found any in the Springs but if you want one of my babies and are going to be up on the south end of Denver its yours for the taking... Or I could mail it to you.

Ron


----------

